# breakfast corn bread



## pops6927 (Jan 6, 2012)

Breakfast Corn Bread

by Dee Smith

2 boxes of Jiffy Cornbread mix

2 eggs

2/3 cup milk

1 can creamed corn

½ - 1 can of green chiles

1 lb. of breakfast sausage, can be hot if desired (or add a pinch of hot pepper flakes). Crumble and fry up 1st.

up to 1 package, your choice, of shredded cheese

mix together, pour in sprayed iron frying pan and bake in oven for 1 hour @ 400°, remove, let cool until warm and serve!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds delicious Pops! We like to throw a few jalapenos in ours!


----------

